# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Danabol DS Thailand

## MadRussian

I love blue hearts :Welcome:

----------


## ironmike250

I just got that same bottle! Right now I'm using some pink d-bols, 5mg.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pics.

----------


## Seajackal

I'm surprised that Ajfina still haven't put his comment in this thread since he
loves this one too, just ask he's got excelent personal results from these ones.
Thanks for sharing the pics MR!  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

I was going to post my results yesterday my friend sea but i was kinda busy :Smilie: , and yes they r so far the best dbols i ever try. i was on 242 when i star this danabol's and in less than 2 weeks i went up till 249 at 40mgs ( waaaatttteeerrrrrr) roids for me doens't work work that way i meant that fast!! i never put 10 pounds on a whole cycle.(one thing too that b4 the danabols i was on prop,eq,and winnie and b4 that i was on trenb prop amd masteron so i didn't have to much water) guess my body was needed it of water (be ready for high nlood pressure) or drop some nolvadex too, 
i want another bottle of that, now that i know how cheap they r in thailand i don't want to pay the reselers price  :Smilie:  wich is really high 
A+ for danabols

----------


## Xtralarg

Nice pics thanks bro

----------


## Booz

ahhh yes i have just aquired some of these!!!!

----------


## GetRichOrDyeTryin

goooooooooooood as

----------


## Phenom

Nice one........, i got 250 of those bad boys left for my next course i'm planning at 40, maybe 50mg day along with 500mg Deca and 500mg Test E per wk............ Goddddammmm i cant wait till March!!!!!

----------

